# Best arrows for field and 3D?



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I perfer easton arrows so i would have to say an acc is the best universal arrow on the market for the price!! The 3-39's and 3-49's have enough diamitar to cut moderate winds and still grab a few lines too.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I vote for the ACC also. In my mind best all around arrow ever built. Of course if your pockets are deep enough, you could move up to ACE's or Navigators or really deep X-10's which are absolutely great arrows. In fact, I think the Navigators just might be a little tougher than ACC's. No matter where you go with any of these, I don't think you can go wrong period. I'm a bit biased toward Easton myself, but I like good reliable stuff.......


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Stihlpro said:


> I would like to use the same arrow for field and 3D so that I can use the same bow and keep my indoor bow setup for that only. I was thinking about going with the CE Maxima 3D selects. This way I have a somewhat smaller diam. arrow and one that is large enough to catch a line or 2 on the 3D course. Right now I am using a CXL250 for 3D but I feel they are too big for field and will catch a lot of wind. Any suggestions or anyone use these now?


If your going to shoot more 3D than field, another good choice would Easton 3D Lightspeeds. Give you a little more dia. for line cutting. Field would be the ACC or Navigators. Can't go wrong either way, both are great arrows.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I went with Easton ACE's for now.


----------

